Ask HN: What r some things u can get in Canada on PR but u can't in USA on H1B? - yakt
======
dang
Please write submission titles in proper English. That's one of the ways we
try to keep the quality of Hacker News a bit higher than most of what's out
there elsewhere.

~~~
yakt
i see character limits for the title, may be that is keeping from using proper
English, what do you suggest for that?

~~~
dang
Fewer words.

------
qaq
The only difference between PR and Citizen is ability to vote or get elected.
On H-1B you do not have any rights

------
startupdiscuss
You get to live in Canada as long as you want on a PR instead of a few years
in the US on an H1b.

